# What red dot for stevens 301?



## JLittle87 (Mar 11, 2020)

Just recently bought a Steven's 301 in 410 and was just curious what red dots are everybody using on theirs?


----------



## six (Mar 11, 2020)

I put a Vortex Venom on mine.  Also changed out the mount with a new one that lowered the sight about 1/2” and gave it a cleaner less cluttered look.


----------



## JLittle87 (Mar 11, 2020)

I like how clean that look. Where did you buy the mount and how much do you like the venom?.


----------



## six (Mar 11, 2020)

It's a EGW part# 49324.  I had a buddy at a machine shop mill the groove in it like the original rail.  It really dropped the sight down.  I've used the Venoms for a few years now with no complaints.  And the protective cover is from Warbird.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 12, 2020)

tell us about the stock cover


----------



## CassGA (Mar 12, 2020)

Sumtoy makes a custom mount for the 301. I believe it was $50 shipped. That is what i have along with a Burris FF3


----------



## six (Mar 12, 2020)

Gaswamp said:


> tell us about the stock cover


Triad Tactical.   Have one on all my guns.  Cheek riser, zippered pouch.  Very handy.  Carry extra shell, mouth calls, battery etc. 

https://triadtactical.com/triad-stock-pack/


----------



## tayjack1987 (Mar 12, 2020)

I bought a AT3 ARO a couple weeks ago and am pleased with it so far. with that said I have only sighted it in and put it back in the gun room, so no long term experience yet.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Mar 12, 2020)

Burris Fast Fire 3 with the Sumtoy mount. Burris you can find for around $200 if you look hard enough and the Sumtoy mount is $50 as another stated above. Sumtoy mount takes the rail/picatinny mount out of the equation leaving the sight lower and allowing for much better cheek weld on the stock. Pictures below show it mounted both ways.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 12, 2020)

nick_o_demus said:


> Burris Fast Fire 3 with the Sumtoy mount. Burris you can find for around $200 if you look hard enough and the Sumtoy mount is $50 as another stated above. Sumtoy mount takes the rail/picatinny mount out of the equation leaving the sight lower and allowing for much better cheek weld on the stock. Pictures below show it mounted both ways.View attachment 1006634View attachment 1006635



Couple of questions:
1. Did you remove the piece that the factory rail screwed down on?
2. If not the above, did the Sumtoy mount screw to the factory mounting?
Thanks


----------



## JLittle87 (Mar 12, 2020)

How do you go about ordering one of those sumtoy mounts? The only reason I ask is because I couldn't find it on the website.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Mar 12, 2020)

turkeykirk said:


> Couple of questions:
> 1. Did you remove the piece that the factory rail screwed down on?
> 2. If not the above, did the Sumtoy mount screw to the factory mounting?
> Thanks



Remove the rail and the Sumtoy mount screws over and directly into the remaining piece (1st picture) from the factory and rests snug against the barrel. 

I couldn't find recommended torque values so it tightened to 18 in/lbs.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Mar 12, 2020)

JLittle87 said:


> How do you go about ordering one of those sumtoy mounts? The only reason I ask is because I couldn't find it on the website.



I usually email him. He responds fairly quick and may have some already made, but don't quote me on that, especially with the popularity these little guns have/are gaining. 

William Lambert
William@sumtoycustoms.com


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 12, 2020)

nick_o_demus said:


> I usually email him. He responds fairly quick and may have some already made, but don't quote me on that, especially with the popularity these little guns have/are gaining.
> 
> William Lambert
> William@sumtoycustoms.com



Good folks!
If they have it in stock or are running mounts in the shop it arrives quick.
If its out of stock and their running chokes it may take longer waiting on the next run.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 12, 2020)

nick_o_demus said:


> Remove the rail and the Sumtoy mount screws over and directly into the remaining piece (1st picture) from the factory and rests snug against the barrel.
> 
> I couldn't find recommended torque values so it tightened to 18 in/lbs.
> 
> View attachment 1006665View attachment 1006666



Nice. Thanks.


----------

